# Removing Crankshaft Pulley



## cshepard (Oct 6, 2004)

Can anyone tell me an easy way to remove the crankshaft pulley?

I recently discovered a large leak and believe it is coming from the seal around the front cover. I am attempting to remove it and put some liquid gasket around it.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

get an impact wrench. electric or air will do. remove the belts and then remove the large nut in the center of the pulley. then with the puller you rented from the auto parts store, pull the pulley off.


----------

